# Proper way to repair ripples in newly installed roof.



## Steven1 (Jun 27, 2014)

I had my roof replaced about two months ago due to a hail storm in here in Texas. The roof looked like ripples in a pond after repair. The roofer wants to take the shingles off and cut slits in the sheathing/paper underneath to lay it down. Is this okay? Sounds like it may ruin the integrity of the roof. Just looking for any help as to the proper repair before I let these guys start taking a box cutter to my roof. Thanks!

The roof was torn down and installed in the same day. No rain or morning dew is the cause. They simply didn't lay the paper down smooth before installing the shingles.


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is my reply, call that sorry excuse for a roofer and tell him to get his a** back there to do it RIGHT... His crew and HE himself screwed the pooch by not laying the paper down correctly. That isnt a ripple thats a mess... If I ever layed a roof that way, knowing most of my customers I would be eating the cost of a whole new roof...


----------



## Steven1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like these guys are going to be pretty difficult. I have only paid them half of the insurance check at this point and don't plan on handing them the rest until I am happy with the roof. Can you refer me to a source that can explain to me in detail how/why this is a poorly done job and what can happen to it later on down the road if it is not repaired. I want to sound educated when I speak to these guys. I know it looks terrible and they won't be using my roof on their website but they swear that cutting the paper to lay it down will be okay. Even if it is okay. That's not the way it was done before and I paid to have my roof repaired to like new/previous conditions. Thanks for your help! 

Oh and they came out without letting me know. They already cut some of the paper to lay it down. Not to happy about that. Even after they surprised me with this "repair" the roof doesn't look much better.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Classic storm chasers s**t work. Don't pay them till it's fixed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No permits required for roofing in your area?
Are these guys even licensed? If so some states, VA being one of then has The board of contractor that can follow upon complaints.
Local building inspector.
Factory rep. from the company that made those shingles if you contact them directly. No shingle company is going to warranty shingles laid like that no matter how they fail.
Better Business Bureau.
Local news station.
Cutting slits in that large an area is not the correct answer.
Main reason people like this can stay in business and ruin it for the good guys is no one follows up and complains.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will never look right until you strip it and re-do it.


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

Steven1 said:


> Can you refer me to a source that can explain to me in detail how/why this is a poorly done job and what can happen to it later on down the road if it is not repaired.
> 
> but they swear that cutting the paper to lay it down will be okay.


Slight lift on shingle edges are OK on a newly installed roof, if layed proper after being in the sun they soften up and lay flat the way they should. (also the tar strip on the under side softens up and basically melts causing the rows to adhere to each other) HOWEVER, in this situation, it has nothing to do with the SHINGLES laying flat, it has to do with the paper being put down improperly. Those high ridges in the shingles will allow wind driven rain to get underneath it, the cuts they make/made in the paper will also allow water to get under further if the shingles havent softened up and stuck to each other yet. Also, get a real nice storm rolling through with high winds and those shingles may just take a permanent vacation into your neighbors backyard.

And for your state laws, here ya go. Lot of reading, but if you need to go that route, you will have the upper hand.

http://law.justia.com/codes/texas/2005/pr.html


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roof probably got wet before they put the shingles down.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

First your roofer is beyond an idiot not laying felt paper down correctly. Second. This whole side of roof needs to be ripped off. Felt properly applied new shingles. Any other way is half ass. If a permit was pulled called the building inspector.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

> I have only paid them half of the insurance check at this point and don't plan on handing them the rest until I am happy with the roof.


Your holding the $ so I think your in good shape to get it fixed. 

I would tell them to remove the shingles and paper and start over. I would also require they do it on a day I am home...I would make damn sure its all removed and started over. 

I suggest you also take a much closer look at the rest of the roof and make sure the details are correct. Don't assume the rest of the roof is ok because its not buckling...you already know they failed roofing 101. I'm guessing the more you look the more you find, hope i'm wrong through. 

And its worth mentioning multiple times Permit, Permit, Permit. If required, no exceptions!


----------

